# Proper (best) way to thaw a 60-70 pound pig



## va_connoisseur (May 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I can only get my hands on a frozen pig for an upcoming smoke. It'll be in the mid 60 pound range with head on. What is the best means of thawing the pig? I can get it 4-5 days before the event. Is that enough time?

My thought was to put it a big cooler with a big of ice. I would change the ice every 10-12 hours until thawed. I am thinking maybe 1.5 to 2 days. Crazy?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 18, 2013)

I don't know if this is the optimal way, but when we got our pig (about the same size) it was supposed to be already thawed. Turned out somebody at the butcher shop threw it back into the freezer by mistake, so we only had hours to thaw it. We ended up doing the turkey quick-thaw method, by putting it into a large cooler and filling it with water, changing the water every hour or so. (Also poured about a cup of vinegar in with each water change to discourage bacteria growth.) Seemed to work, no one got sick, and it was the best pork I've ever had.


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Neely. I have never started with a frozen pig so it'll be a new experience.


----------

